# termen literar



## nadanada76

Buna tuturor,

Aş vrea să cer şi eu ajutorul celor cu studii filologice. Mă chinui să găsesc un termen care să desemneze, în analiza literară, tonul unui roman. Poate fi adolescentin, sobru, intelectual, etc. Nu ştiu dacă se numeste "ton" In DEX nu apare cu un asemenea sens. Sper că m-am facut înţeleasă şi că mă veţi ajuta. Mulţumesc.


----------



## aganiochka

Poate retoric sau declamator, contextul nu mi-e foarte clar.


----------



## nadanada76

Mersi pentru răspuns, aganiochka
Ce încerc eu să caut este cum se numeşte ceea ce poate fi adolescentin, sobru, etc. Un text sună adolescentin/sobru/intelectual, etc. Se poate spune că este scris pe un ton adolescentin,...etc? Se numeşte ton sau altcumva?
Mersi.


----------



## Arrakis

Nu am studii de specialitate, dar nu e mai degrabă vorba de stilul în care e scris romanul?, De scriitură sau chiar textură?


----------



## farscape

Cum se zice pe la noi, "the search engine is your friend"...

"Tone" si "mood" se pot folosi aici. Iata doua exemple pentru "tone"
............
*Tone in Wuthering Heights*

 Although not always easy to define, there is always one ever-present element of style in every novel. Often implied, the tone is a vital, if not the most important element of a novel. Through tone, the author's attitude toward the characters and audience is expressed. The tone helps to convey the meaning of a novel and varies between novels. However in some works, such as Emily Bront's Wuthering Heights, the tone can actually change throughout the work.
......................

*If you're an aspiring novelist how do you determine the "tone" of your novel?*

By tone I mean the style of the novel, how you plan to use the whole package (setting, voice, POV, plot, characters, etc.) to stir up certain feelings in your reader. How do you decide how serious or light-hearted the subject matter or how dark the plot?
......................

Later,


----------



## nadanada76

Pentru farscape.
Pe rând: "the search engine is your friend". N-am auzit vorba asta dar s-ar traduce "motorul de căutare îţi este prieten".
Cat despre "tone", mersi pentru contribuţie dar mă interesa cum se spune în română.


----------



## farscape

nadanada76 said:


> Pentru farscape.
> Pe rând: "the search engine is your friend". N-am auzit vorba asta dar s-ar traduce "motorul de căutare îţi este prieten".
> Cat despre "tone", mersi pentru contribuţie dar mă interesa cum se spune în română.



Mii de scuze, trebuie să fiu mai atent...

Nu vad nimic rău, ba mi se pare chiar potrivita folosirea cuvântului ton in contextul mentionat. Mi-aduce aminte de analizele literare din liceu 

Iată ce am gasit folosind un "motor de cautare" (asta sună groaznic...)

Citat din "http://www.romaniaculturala.ro/articol.php?cod=22"

O simplitate elaborata a tonului indaratul careia se zbat umbre agresive... Aceasta voce interioara, acest ton care, cum se stie, face muzica, asigura canavaua absolut necesara unui roman convingator. Pentru ca, daca tonul/ritmul interior al vocii narative nu este cel adecvat proiectului fictional, o carte - orice carte! - esueaza in falsitate si derizoriu.

Și incă unul (http://www.romlit.ro/mesinism_new_age_i_terorism_neoortodoxist)

Poate şi din această cauză tonul romanului este, cumva, prea serios, iar spre final de un dramatism cam excesiv.

Sper sa-ti fie de ajutor,


----------



## nadanada76

Mersi pentru citate, farscape. Cred că pot să folosesc "ton".
Cât despre "motor de căutare" se spune aşa deja de câţiva ani buni, de dinainte să facă ravagii google, aşa că este deja un cuvânt împământenit în română iar cele 7 milioane de rezultate pe care mi le dă o căutare pe google cred că spun şi ele ceva. Aşa că foloseşte-l cu încredere. Eu mă bucur că avem corespondent în română şi nu zicem vreo grozăvie de genul "search engine-ul" google.


----------

